# New and confused



## jimmyswan (Jun 7, 2009)

First post, long time reader and more confused than ever. I'm currently running two subs off of an Onkyo 605 receiver. Both with built in amps, I think it sounds ok. Until I've spent the last week reading posts on this forum, now I believe they can be much better. But here lies my problem I dont know squat about half the stuff I'm reading. I've picked up a Radio Shack meter and am ordering a sound card for my laptop to start learning REW, I would also like to get some sort of EQ for the subs but I'm a little timid due to my lack of knowlege on setting them up etc. So my main question here is what's the best route for someone such as myself. I have no problem reading and learning, and wish to educate myself more. Thanks for reading this long post,and any help is definitely appreciated.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> So my main question here is what's the best route


You may not need any EQ, so the first order of business is to test your sub(s) with REW and find out before purchasing any EQ equipment.

Get the soundcard, and read and become familiar with the REW HELP files and the REW Cabling and Connections Basics.

Also note the REW information Index and the Download Page.

brucek


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Just wondering if you made some headway into your sub cal? I will mention that there are a couple of way's to EQ your subs, if you need to, that are very simple and do not require a lot of time. One is the SMS-1 and the other is the EQ.2 from Elemental desiegns. Check out the SMS here..http://www.onecall.com/ProductDetails.aspx?id=30037 And the EQ.2 here...http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?products_id=657


----------



## wadesi (Jan 22, 2009)

Yikes! I'm on the same bus as you Jimmy and dispite all the reading I've done so far I completely missed that EQ.2.

I'm also in the process of purchasing all my measuring equipment and REWing my room. I'm still hung up on what EQ to use. BFD is enticing but so ugly. I'll have to look into the ED EQ.2

Good luck on your journey


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

There are several good EQ options out there but I second measuring first to determine what you need. Also, how did you determine where you put your subs? many people just plop them down where they think they look good and do not realize that placement is very important to getting the best results. Several set up guides exist that give simple methods for determining the best location (s) for your equipment. Once the subs are in the optimal position (or least bad depending on what compromises are needed to facilitate your rooms functionality and WAF) verify the phase and gain (level or volume) are set correctly. Once those steps are completed, measure your response again and see what you are working with. The BFD/REW combo are very powerful and the FAQ section will be invaluable as you are learning. If per chance you want an automated system SVS has their new AS-EQ1 which can specifically EQ two subs and measure 32 positions. A less advance but still very powerful automated EQ exists in the Anti-Mode 8033. I have an Anti-Mode currently and have been very pleased with the results. My word of advice would be to work with what you can do for free now (setup and location, and potentially room layout or seating location) as those are going to be major factors in the subs performance and then start looking into other means to compensate for room issues such as bass traps and EQ.


----------

